# looking for a previous post about a table saw sled



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

a few days/weeks ago there was a post about a sled for cutting 45 deg miters on the end of a board for making boxes so that that saw blade did not have to be tilted, I cannot find this post, so I am asking if anyone remembers this post, could you please let me know where it is, I would like to check it out again.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure if theis is it-
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60828

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42848


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I remember seeing a project post for a sled doing 45s, but the blade was titled. That was within the last few days.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks Lew, the second one looks like it would work the best, although the one I remember was much more recent than either one of these, but one of these will work, I just needed a "boost" in the right direction.lol
Top, the one I seen recently did not tilt the blade, but thanks anyway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I must have missed that one. It wasn't in my favorites, but Lew's are ;-) Thanks for bring this up.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I finally found the post I was looking for, it was in "My Favorite Blogs" not "my Favorite Projects"

http://lumberjocks.com/Boxguy/blog/34966

it is more elaborate than I remembered, but looks to be very useful.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Wow! That is a nice set up. More than a few days ago, eh? ;-))


----------

